# lightweight flywheel or dual mass flywheel



## mattrs4 (Jun 16, 2011)

good day guys,
What do you think of lightweight flywheel for my audi a4 20 tfsi. I heard that the single mass generates vibration, strong noise and sometimes it can also break the gerabox.
You have experience with flywheel? What are the advantages and disadvantages you have with the lightened flywheel?
Thank you in advance ...

Matt


----------



## SCIROCCO SPEED (Dec 6, 2002)

if the car is my daily driver, i would keep the dual mass flywheel.


----------



## mattrs4 (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. why do you say that? for noise and vibration?


----------



## SCIROCCO SPEED (Dec 6, 2002)

noise, vibration, longevity. That stock dual mass flywheel was engineered with a specific purpose and takes into account the rotating mass of the crankshaft, forces associated with the rods/pistons, oil pump assembly and crank pulley.


----------



## mattrs4 (Jun 16, 2011)

I think you're right. Will purchase the dual-mass flywheel. and a clutch Southbend stage 2. I wanted to ask another thing. my slave cilinder fine for a stage 2?


----------



## SCIROCCO SPEED (Dec 6, 2002)

replace the slave while you have it all torn apart. It's worth the $ to save you from the headache later if it goes out before you need to replace the clutch again.


----------



## mattrs4 (Jun 16, 2011)

I get it. But perhaps I have not explained. I wanted to know himself the stock cilinder okay for a stage 2.

Thanks SCIROCCO SPEED. you've been very kind


----------



## SCIROCCO SPEED (Dec 6, 2002)

Yes, the a new (stock) slave cylinder should be fine. I'm glad to help :beer:


----------



## xatnys360 (Apr 4, 2012)

mattrs4 said:


> Will purchase the dual-mass flywheel. and a clutch Southbend stage 2.


You might want to research that. I've heard great things about Southbend for nearly every other vehicle, but these VW forums seem to be littered with horror stories... You might also consider Clutchmasters - they seem to have the best rep with this vehicle platform.

Is all of this prep for only Stage 2?


----------



## mattrs4 (Jun 16, 2011)

Okay, so I replace it. I wanted to ask one last thing. You have experience of gt28rs tdi stock engine? I have a audi a4 4x4. Do you think the motor stock can withstand the gt28rs?
excuse my English but I write from Italy.


----------



## mattrs4 (Jun 16, 2011)

xatnys360 said:


> You might want to research that. I've heard great things about Southbend for nearly every other vehicle, but these VW forums seem to be littered with horror stories... You might also consider Clutchmasters - they seem to have the best rep with this vehicle platform.
> 
> Is all of this prep for only Stage 2?


the clutch master is much more expensive. the Southbend thought was well. I read on this forum of problems with the spec clutch, but not the Southbend. maybe I did not read that right.


----------



## Bo Toichi (Jan 15, 2013)

If you are working on a modified car get rid of the stock flywheel and dual mass setup. I have installed the SPEC twin disc for somebody,and that is holding 400+whp no problem and is way more drivable than a ceramic puck clutch. It has a rattle when you step on the clutch though due to the design of floating PP. It is WAY better than a puck and totally streetable.....


----------



## mattrs4 (Jun 16, 2011)

my car is now stock. but soon I mount a gt28rs. But my clutch is already over now. I'm undecided itself to fit a single mass or dual mass. You as a driver you have installed? 034 motorsport?
As the saying SCIROCCOSPEED. The engine is designed to have a dual mass flywheel. Fitting a single mass flywheel may be more vibration from the gearbox and the engine. I use the car every day. The only reason why I would like to mount the single mass, is that it is lightweight. How many miles you've done with this flywheel and clutch. At the slightest noise?


----------



## Bo Toichi (Jan 15, 2013)

DO NOT put in the dual mass flywheel. The stock flywheel /PP /clutch is a total peice of crap,it has automatic adjusting pressure plate that can and does fail,and cannot hold a lot of tq.
If I were you,and getting a high torque turbo setup,get that SPEC twin disk. I put that in at my shop,and that car has a GT3076R on it.
The other clutches out there sometimes donot handle the tq. and will slip,stay away from the "kevlar faced" clutches they are crap and cannot hold tq. well.
That SPEC is the best one so far for power and longevity in a modified car in my opinion.


----------



## TurboJOSH (Mar 30, 2009)

I had a dual mass in my 04 GLI then converted it to a single mass flywheel. The noise was ok during highway but unbareable driving downtown. Installed he fluidampr and the issues went away.
Going to try out the south bend or clutch masters set up on the 07 in spring...car is way too clean to drive around now.......


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

Southbend clutchs are very problematic for the 2.0t fsi motor. I had one that was bad outta the box.

Also Southbend and Clutch Master DO NOT make any clutch that will work with the oem flywheel. They both need to have single mass flywheels. Spec may be able to run a dual mass. But again performance wise SMF is the better way to go. Plus the DMF's fail over time. 

As for the money..... Buying the right clutch once is cheaper then buying the cheap one first and taking the Chance it will fail or be bad outta the box. Bc then youll need to the proper clutch, have it installed again, deal with warranty BS, and all tht other fun crap 

Sent from my Galaxy SIII


----------



## mattrs4 (Jun 16, 2011)

Bo Toichi said:


> DO NOT put in the dual mass flywheel. The stock flywheel /PP /clutch is a total peice of crap,it has automatic adjusting pressure plate that can and does fail,and cannot hold a lot of tq.
> If I were you,and getting a high torque turbo setup,get that SPEC twin disk. I put that in at my shop,and that car has a GT3076R on it.
> The other clutches out there sometimes donot handle the tq. and will slip,stay away from the "kevlar faced" clutches they are crap and cannot hold tq. well.
> That SPEC is the best one so far for power and longevity in a modified car in my opinion.


I want to mount a gt28rs. think that the dual mass again can not stand it?


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

mattrs4 said:


> I want to mount a gt28rs. think that the dual mass again can not stand it?


I wouldn't recommend it

Sent from my Galaxy SIII


----------



## Bo Toichi (Jan 15, 2013)

Clutches are simple devices and hold more tq. in only 2 ways
1. Friction
2. clamping force
It is not the flywheel that is a issue,however it is very heavy and there are moving parts inside that can fail,vs. a single mass FW like in the picture of the SPEC twindisc I posted,it is basically just a big chunk of steel (lighter than the stock FW) with no moving parts to fail.
I have many years in hi-po turbo setups and have only had success with high clamping force pressure plates modified by Eurospec in regards to a full face organic disc,and puck clutches which do not last long at all on the street and are HORRIBLE to drive.
The SPEC uses a combination of high clamping force & friction due to the large surface area of having 2 firction discs in there. 
If I were to build a high HP/Tq. turbo setup on a Mk5-6 I would find a high clamping force clutch with full face organic (not kevlar) friction disc or puck (cheapest route) or the SPEC twin is the best.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

I daily drive my k04'd A3 with the southbend stage 2 and the accompanying single mass fly wheel...Its great now...but only if you buy and install the USP Fluid dampener. Its a must with the single mass. 

Before I installed the dampener the car was tough to deal with in reverse and it did chatter/vibrate in low gears (with an audible kind of gear whine) and letting off the throttle would cause the car to lurch ...after the dampener it was very stock like while still retaining the the quick spool from the lightened fly wheel. Down shifting and rev matching still feel very stock and the whine is lessened. 

It's a necessary mod if you're going the single mass route :thumbup:


----------



## Bo Toichi (Jan 15, 2013)

Yes ,the gear chatter you hear after the car warms up is the gears clattering due to the lighter weight FW not being able to dampen the 4 cylinder engines firing pulses,very common "issue". I have installed lightweight aluminum flywheels when they were all the rage a few years back,and they clattered like HELL.


----------



## mattrs4 (Jun 16, 2011)

I think it will mount a new dual mass flywheel with a clutch clutchmaster FX200. I hate noise of gears, I'm sorry to give up the quick spool lightened flywheel. Patience ....


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

mattrs4 said:


> I think it will mount a new dual mass flywheel with a clutch clutchmaster FX200. I hate noise of gears, I'm sorry to give up the quick spool lightened flywheel. Patience ....


You're not reading all of the posts. You cannot do that. SB and CM clutchs will only mount to SMF's they will not work with dual mass. 

Sent from my Galaxy SIII


----------



## mattrs4 (Jun 16, 2011)

Bill6211789 said:


> You're not reading all of the posts. You cannot do that. SB and CM clutchs will only mount to SMF's they will not work with dual mass.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy SIII




You maybe I did not understand. unfortunately I do not understand English well. however, I contacted cts turbo and told me that the clutchmaster FX200 can be fitted with dual mass? is not it?


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

mattrs4 said:


> You maybe I did not understand. unfortunately I do not understand English well. however, I contacted cts turbo and told me that the clutchmaster FX200 can be fitted with dual mass? is not it?


i thought you said you had an A3, the 2.0t A4 can still us the OEM flywheels my mistake :banghead:


id still recommend a SMF esp if you have any plans to go with a larger turbo


----------



## mattrs4 (Jun 16, 2011)

Bill6211789 said:


> i thought you said you had an A3, the 2.0t A4 can still us the OEM flywheels my mistake :banghead:
> 
> 
> id still recommend a SMF esp if you have any plans to go with a larger turbo


I you are going to mount a gt28rs. Do you think the dual mass is not good?


----------



## mattrs4 (Jun 16, 2011)

someone knows how to help me regarding the handling and durability of the clutch with dual mass flywheel master FX300, I buy it as soon as possible but I am undecided on which clutch to choose.
thanks to all


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

Go with a clutchmaster kit with a single mass steel flywheel instead of the aluminum.. Contact [email protected] he'll give you a good deal!


----------



## mattrs4 (Jun 16, 2011)

A3Performance said:


> Go with a clutchmaster kit with a single mass steel flywheel instead of the aluminum.. Contact [email protected] he'll give you a good deal!



no the single mass not pissed. I do not want noise. yesterday came to me from a workshop audi a3 with the single mass. made a noise that seemed to shake a toolbox. Ride on a dual-mass. With a reinforced clutch clutchmaster. I have already contacted ctsturbo of clay. is a very nice person. none of you can tell me himself the FX300 is very driveable? and lasting? I do not understand why the site ctsturbo c 'is written NOT FOR ROAD RACING. Instead FX400 said on BEST FOR ROAD RACING. I think it should be easier to ride and ideal for the street FX300 ... What do you think? none of you riding a FX300?


----------

